# Water loving rats!



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

Does anyone have rats that love to play in water? I was washing my face and brushing my teeth this morning while my girls were free ranging, and they were fascinated with the running water! One of them even took a shower, running through it a few times and spreading it on her fur. I'm thinking of giving them a little pool to play in when they free range, or just leaving the water running in the sink from now on.


----------



## Ky_Zack (Feb 14, 2009)

From what I understand they tend to naturally lean towards damp environments. Thus leading to the term "sewer rat". I have an old aquarium I indend to make a play area for them by creating various depth levels with foam & some climbing levels using suction cup turtle landings (if they're strong enough).


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Most rats hate water, but they can learn to love it. Just introduce them to it slowly. He's a tutorial how to do it =).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7end071b3zA&feature=channel_page


----------



## Gats1788 (Mar 14, 2009)

My boys love the water, only 2 like to go for a swim, but the other 2 are quite happy to dip their heads in for some carrots and sweetcorn.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

How old should they be when you introduce them to water? I've got a paint tray filled in my room with peas, grapes and toys floating around in it... They hate it! They are still young but I want to get them used to it so giving them a bath won't be a nightmare lol.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Little-Fizz said:


> How old should they be when you introduce them to water? I've got a paint tray filled in my room with peas, grapes and toys floating around in it... They hate it! They are still young but I want to get them used to it so giving them a bath won't be a nightmare lol.


It's fine for you to let them explore the paint tray. A lot of rats will never like water. Also giving a bath isn't necessary for rats, they are very clean creatures and only require baths if they are old so have trouble cleaning themselves properly, illness or if they get into something particularly messy.

You'll find it useful to read through this sticky on bathing rats:
http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,11728.0.html


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

Well I know they have bugs on them... They don't appear to be fleas but I have no idea what they are. They are going to the vets on monday so hopefully I'll find out what they are and how to get rid of them. And yeah bugs really gross me out so I wanted to wash them up a little.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Little-Fizz said:


> Well I know they have bugs on them... They don't appear to be fleas but I have no idea what they are. They are going to the vets on monday so hopefully I'll find out what they are and how to get rid of them. And yeah bugs really gross me out so I wanted to wash them up a little.


Good luck at the vets.

Perhaps have a read through this before you go to the vets:
http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/ectoparasites.php


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Bugs? They could be mites which is pretty common and a bath wont do anything to get rid of them. You'll have to get some medicine from the vet.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Leala said:


> Bugs? They could be mites which is pretty common


If it was mites they wouldn't be visible.


----------



## mrstwinker (Oct 3, 2008)

Little-Fizz said:


> Well I know they have bugs on them... They don't appear to be fleas but I have no idea what they are. They are going to the vets on monday so hopefully I'll find out what they are and how to get rid of them. And yeah bugs really gross me out so I wanted to wash them up a little.


They may have lice. You can pick up Reptile Relief or a similar pest control product for reptiles, it works and it is really safe due to the fact that reptiles are very sensitive. My newest rat had lice and I had to completely soak her in the stuff, waited 5 minutes, washed it off, then a week later I repeated, and it got rid of all the bugs.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Treatment options are stated on this website: http://ratguide.com/health/integumentary_skin/ectoparasites.php


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> Leala said:
> 
> 
> > Bugs? They could be mites which is pretty common
> ...


I thought mites were like tiny little red bugs? I may have myself confused with something else.

EDIT:
After waking up slightly I realize that I got mites confused with lice. Sorry! :


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

They appear to be long and the only reason you really notice them is the red dot that I assume is blood. I picked a few off and squished them between my nails. Then I started noticing the eggs all over her  They are like white/ silvery eggs, and sometimes there are two on a single piece of hair. One at the top and the bottom... I feel so bad for her. When you say lice, as in people can get them? Or would they just die on me?


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Rat lice and human lice are different. They don't change between species, so you have no change of getting them (which is a HUGE relief!). You need to get some Ivermectin, that should clear it up really quick. You can get it at the vet which is your best bet for knowing how to give them the proper amount to their body weight, or you could go with the less recommended option of going to a pet store and buying something with Ivermectin in it. I highly suggest you go get some from your vet though.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

Leala said:


> You can get it at the vet which is your best bet for knowing how to give them the proper amount to their body weight, or you could go with the less recommended option of going to a pet store and buying something with Ivermectin in it. I highly suggest you go get some from your vet though.


It's not a less recommended option getting treatment from a petstore. Many rat owners treat ectoparasites this way which is successful and a lot cheaper. The treatment from a petstore or vets does the same job and contains the same ingredients, as long as you ensure you're buying the correct stuff.


----------



## Little-Fizz (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks! Just as an update, they are rat lice and I've seen the vet. Daisy and Sparta are now on antibiotics (chlor palm) for the breathing issue and he gave them some revolution stuff for the lice. I just have to go back in two weeks to get a second dose of the revolution. I love that vet office, they pretty much gave me a 2 for one deal and I got both the rats looked at and medicated for 88 bucks. Twas a good deal if you ask me. I just realized I hijacked this thread :-[ Sorry!!!


----------



## Leala (May 31, 2007)

Stace87 said:


> Leala said:
> 
> 
> > You can get it at the vet which is your best bet for knowing how to give them the proper amount to their body weight, or you could go with the less recommended option of going to a pet store and buying something with Ivermectin in it. I highly suggest you go get some from your vet though.
> ...


I meant it's probably the best bet to check out with your vet as you don't want to over medicate your rats and end up causing more problems than you had before if you're not familiar with how much they need.


----------

